# Furry Themed Karaoke - GIVE ME SONG IDEAS!!!



## Huepow00 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm helping to put together a *Furry-Themed Karaoke*, and I need help putting together a good *Song List*.

*> Link me to some songs YOU think deserve to be on the list* of FURRY KARAOKE SONGS, and hopefully They will make it into the project.


----------



## Nick (Aug 13, 2009)

I got nothin.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not sure if all of these count, but here you go.

Dr. Worm, Mammal, and Bee of the Bird of the Moth - They Might Be Giants

Boris the Spider - The Who

Let's Pretend We're Bunny Rabbits and 100,000 Fireflies - The Magnetic Fields

Piggies and Blackbird - The Beatles

White bird - KT Tunstall

Shiloh - Neil Diamond

Crocodile Rock - Elton John

Kiss that Frog - Peter Gabriel

Gay Fish - Trey Parker/Southpark

Choke My Chicken - Ted and Goober Tubbacki


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 13, 2009)

hungery like the wolf.. Sheep go tto heaven by Cake... of wolf and man by metalica..... and now my mind is blank


----------



## Nick (Aug 13, 2009)

Hah, ok, here's one. 

The Hamster Dance


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 13, 2009)

"Murmaider" - Dethklok

I thought of that right away XD

Also, "Someone's in the Wolf" - Queens of the Stone Age (the music video has the members of QotSA wearing wolf masks, paws, and I think tails too)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1mxEdlNeFs


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 14, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> "Murmaider" - Dethklok
> 
> I thought of that right away XD



I fuckin' love that song! X3


Ummm... 
Bark at the Moon - Ozzy Ozbourne
Of Wolf and Man - Metallica
...maybe?...


----------



## ale (Aug 14, 2009)

"Fox on the run" by the Sweet


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Chocolate Salty Balls - Chef from South Park
*I -would- suggest 'Animal I Have Become' from 3 Days Grace but thats just so emo and pun at the same time...
*I'm Furry - Kurrel the Raven
ummmmmmmmm nope im out


----------



## TheComet (Aug 22, 2009)

Audioslave - Man or Animal

while ultimately it isn't too furry, at least it feels it when you're screaming it hahah

The Chemical Brothers - The Test would be entertaining in karaoke, but it has nothing to do with furry XD


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Aug 25, 2009)

No one has mentioned Animals by Nickelback? My band played "Animals" at the Wild Nights furry Convention in Watonga, Oklahoma.

"Ain't nothing wrong with it! Just actin' like we're animals!"

I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 26, 2009)

Still of the Night
every time I hear it, makes me think of werewolves.

Kittens got claws

Dog


----------



## Huepow00 (Sep 2, 2009)

*






Introducing Project: "Furryoke"*

Coming Soon To The Prancing Skiltaire in Garden Grove, CA

*(Online Release Planned after Initial Party Release)*



WHAT IS IT?


The Furryoke Project is a Furry-Themed Karaoke DVD Complete with Menus & a Growing Song Selection.

 -> Songs Include Background Art & Flowing, Color-Changing Text to help You Sing along with the song.

 SETUP is as easy as loading the DVD into any DVD-Playing Device! - Optionally works with a MIC (PC-Mic's work just fine) and the proper Mic-Setup, and your ready to go! 
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​ 
*Artists Include:
===========*
They Might Be Giants
The Beatles
Elton John
South Park's Trey Parker
Duran Duran
Hampton the Hampster
Schnuffel Bunny
Dethklok
Re-animator
Bloodhound Gang
Kurrel the Raven
Jimi Hendrix
Super Furry Animals
Nightwish
Elvis
The Rolling Stones
South Park's Issac Hayes

...And Many More!


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Sep 2, 2009)

Joni Mitchell's following songs:

Coyote
Furry Sings the Blues
Black Crow


----------

